# Side Imaging Feature of the Lowrance HDS Series



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm doing as much research as I can before I plunk down a $1000 or better on a new sonar unit. I can't make a mistake with this purchase which brings me to a couple of questions.

It appears to me the downward facing sonar is better than SI at identifying fish but SI is far better at identifying structure you hope will hold fish. It stands to reason then that the Lowrance HDS series with SI would give you the complete package but I'm wondering if adding the SI incorporates it all into one screen or if you would switch back and forth between SI and the HDS transducer.


----------



## Flashball (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.humminbird.com/leading_innovation/humminbird-sonar/side-imaging.aspx


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Well that's a "Duh" moment for me. I've looked at that page many times but I guess I was too focused on the SI part. Thanks for helping me see the light.

Now...anyone have a SI unit that they'd care to comment on?


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

I've used the Humminbirds alot last year and love them. Most people that have problems are adjusting the units to much. Try texasfishingforum- lot of tourney guys that talk the differences. I have not seen the HDS system, but the pixel count of the Humminbird is 640 so it is clear.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Bought one this year (798 CI combo). Money well spent!! It's like a polaroid of the bottom (literally). It is amazing to find out what all the images from the traditional depth finder used for years, actaully are! Also, you can cover much more water using the SI. I noticed I am getting funny looks sitting out in the middle of the lake Bass fishing though, (what they don't know - wont hurt them - until weigh in). Have found and seen - Atwood; the "3" RR bridge foundations, Rock piles, old road bridge foundation, road bed, I thnik a sunken boat(?),etc.. Clendening; Road bed, Boulders, house foundation, didn't know it, but there is an old barn foundation complete with silo bases right by...oops almost. Still searching lake by lake, the thing is great! Was hesitant on dropping the grand, so I sold several of my fishing things to get the money. Knowing know - I would have sold the stuff sooner to acquire such a powerfull tool! (For the record, I have ran Lowrance for years and am not a Hummingbird salesman, am only stating this technology is POWERFULL STUFF on the water). Good luck


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

I've had a Humminbird 997 for a couple years.You will be amazed at what you will find with SI. My unit has been flawless and been a great tool to locate under water structure the picture is very detailed.

The Lowrance units will be top notch when they add the SI feature,it will be pricey$$$$ .The feature for the Lowrance units is not available yet,but it supposed to get going this fall-early winter.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

As of Jan 2010 Humminbird will be adding down imaging to the 1197 C , 997C , 987 C and the 798 C. This will be accomplished via a FREE download.

They have sample pictures on what its going to look like . You can google the sites on the internet just by " typing humminbird down imaging ".

I cannot wait to add this to my " goody " bag.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Here's one of the samples I found. This will be what your screen looks like with 2D/ SI /DI views on.


----------

